# Firefox minimizing when visiting a dangerous site?



## Volkodav (Apr 15, 2011)

Ok so I'm browsing the internet and I go to a site that's dangerous. I know it's dangerous cause it's like.. WINDOWS SCANNER 2011.. but anyways, it shrinks my browser really small, and I can't get it away without CTRL+ALT+DEL Firefox.. but sometimes the dangerous site stays as a tab? Like.. Firefox saves the tabs I had open. 
How can I stop this?

Thanks


----------



## Zenia (Apr 15, 2011)

I have been getting this too sometimes. Only on some image results I click on when I am doing Google Image search. I am usually able to maximize the screen again though.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 15, 2011)

If Firefox is still the foreground window, then press Alt+Space then X.  That opens the window control menu and chooses "Maximize."  If you just want to resize the window, Alt+Space, then S (I think S, I know for "resize"), then Down arrow, then Right arrow, then grab the mouse and move the lower-right corner of the window where you want it to be, then click.

Still, if you're going to be using Firefox, grab NoScript and allow JavaScript and plug-ins only from domains you trust, and it'll take care of blocking scripts from strange domains you don't trust.

Also, even if you decide against NoScript, go to Tools -> Options -> Advanced (opposite "Enable JavaScript") -> Uncheck all those options.  That way, sites won't have permission to dick around with the window itself.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 15, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Ok so I'm browsing the internet and I go to a site that's dangerous. I know it's dangerous cause it's like.. WINDOWS SCANNER 2011.. but anyways, it shrinks my browser really small, and I can't get it away without CTRL+ALT+DEL Firefox.. but sometimes the dangerous site stays as a tab? Like.. Firefox saves the tabs I had open.
> How can I stop this?
> 
> Thanks


 
Never seen that, but you might want to change the advanced javascript options under "content" to disallow window resizing. I doubt there's ever a time you'd want that enabled anyway.

NoScript would be better though. It's awesome.

Edit: Fucking ninja'd again


----------



## Runefox (Apr 15, 2011)

One way to fight against this is to go to Tools->Options->Content, then look at the Advanced button for Javascript. Uncheck all of that. It's not as good as NoScript, but there's no good reason for Javascript to do any of those things in the first place.

EDIT: Well damn. That'll learn me to read the entirety of posts instead of skimming them. Basically, all of what ArielMT said.


----------



## Zenia (Apr 15, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> Tools -> Options -> Advanced (opposite "Enable JavaScript") -> Uncheck all those options.  That way, sites won't have permission to dick around with the window itself.


Ooooh I didn't know that. I hate it when sites mess with my window. *unchecks the box*


----------



## Garfang (Apr 15, 2011)

Oo never happen to me  Firefox + noScript+Adblock = Win! =) but if it stays on your tab then try to make a new section  =)


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 15, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> If Firefox is still the foreground window, then press Alt+Space then X.  That opens the window control menu and chooses "Maximize."  If you just want to resize the window, Alt+Space, then S (I think S, I know for "resize"), then Down arrow, then Right arrow, then grab the mouse and move the lower-right corner of the window where you want it to be, then click.
> 
> Still, if you're going to be using Firefox, grab NoScript and allow JavaScript and plug-ins only from domains you trust, and it'll take care of blocking scripts from strange domains you don't trust.
> 
> Also, even if you decide against NoScript, go to Tools -> Options -> Advanced (opposite "Enable JavaScript") -> Uncheck all those options.  That way, sites won't have permission to dick around with the window itself.


 I do have NoScript though. Should I still do the Tools->Options->Enable Javascript?
Sorry lol, I don't know anything about comps


----------



## Aden (Apr 15, 2011)

A lot of sites basically run on JavaScript these days. It's better just to disable JS window resizing and keep on truckin' with the NoScript.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 15, 2011)

Aden said:


> A lot of sites basically run on JavaScript these days. It's better just to disable JS window resizing and keep on truckin' with the NoScript.


 How do I do that? I can't find this "opposite javascript" option here.
This is what I have.
http://i51.tinypic.com/2ef4vn5.jpg

EDIT: will this effect me playing minecraft? idk if MC runs on Java or whatever


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 15, 2011)

In the "Content" section, opposite the enable javascript checkbox click the advanced button. Then un-check every option in there.



Clayton said:


> I don't know anything about comps



.....Then you go to the "Security" section, click "saved passwords", then "show passwords", then screen print it and post it here. Don't worry it's not what it sounds like, it's actually very technical stuff that tells us how you can fix your computer :]


And i c wut u did thar with the search bar.


----------



## Takun (Apr 15, 2011)

http://i.imgur.com/Inb26.png

^that

I was going to recommend it but it seems people have.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 15, 2011)

Clayton said:


> How do I do that? I can't find this "opposite javascript" option here.
> This is what I have.
> http://i51.tinypic.com/2ef4vn5.jpg



Takun posted a screenie of what I meant.  There's a button called "Advanced" on the same row as the "Enable JavaScript" checkbox.



Clayton said:


> EDIT: will this effect me playing minecraft? idk if MC runs on Java or whatever


 
Java and JavaScript aren't related at all.  Whoever named ECMAscript "JavaScript" needs to be keelhauled for that.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 15, 2011)

SnowFox said:


> In the "Content" section, opposite the enable javascript checkbox click the advanced button. Then un-check every option in there.
> 
> .....Then you go to the "Security" section, click "saved passwords", then "show passwords", then screen print it and post it here. Don't worry it's not what it sounds like, it's actually very technical stuff that tells us how you can fix your computer :]
> 
> ...


I'm not that dumb lmfao. I also don't save passwords.
Lol didja like the search bar?




ArielMT said:


> Takun posted a screenie of what I meant.  There's a button called "Advanced" on the same row as the "Enable JavaScript" checkbox.
> 
> 
> 
> Java and JavaScript aren't related at all.  Whoever named ECMAscript "JavaScript" needs to be keelhauled for that.


 Ohh I see it now 
Okay thank you guys!


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 15, 2011)

Could someone help me w/ the saved tabs problem? If I close the browser with the dangerous site tab open and then re-open firefox, the site is still there


----------



## Aden (Apr 15, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Could someone help me w/ the saved tabs problem? If I close the browser with the dangerous site tab open and then re-open firefox, the site is still there


 
I would say just try deleting Firefox's temporary files. Not sure where they're located on Windows though, someone else'll have to pitch in


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 15, 2011)

You'll basically have to edit or kill your saved session.

With Firefox closed, no firefox.exe images running (as Task Manager would reveal), press Windows+R, type in %appdata% and press Enter.  Open the folder Mozilla -> Firefox -> Profiles -> [whatever random letters appear].default.

In here is a file called "sessionstore.js".  If you don't mind losing all the tabs you had open, then delete this file.  Otherwise, right-click and choose "Edit," but I recommend against this because editing JSON by hand is a pain.

http://kb.mozillazine.org/Session_Restore
http://kb.mozillazine.org/Sessionstore.js


----------

